# Cute Alert! Highland Calf



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

That's suppose to be cute...not cut. Clementine blessed me with a silver calf this morning...I think its a bull...but will have to have someone else recheck him/her


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Stout little bugger....James


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Definitely cute! Great color too. Hope they all calve safely.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

G. Seddon said:


> Definitely cute! Great color too. Hope they all calve safely.



Yes cute :grin:

I hope they all calve safely too. But Charlotte is pregnant again. I say in about a month. Wish me luck.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice silver Calf.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Cute calf, neat color. How old is the cow to grow her horns that long?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Cute calf, neat color. How old is the cow to grow her horns that long?


She was born on 10/12/2000. So 14 this year.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Horn Length does not always translate like that. we have cows with longer horns who are only 6 yo. and cows that are just as old with shorter horns.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

He needs to come live with me. 
Just.....because.


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Super cute!! If you are unsure about the sex lift the tail and if you see two holes it's a girl and just one it's a boy. Nice and simple. Haha. S/he has beautiful coloring!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

It's a bull. I was pretty sure...but I get confused sometimes


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Maggie had her calf this morning...another bull.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful! I love Highlands.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

the red one looks smaller and maybe a girl.


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Awww!!!


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

we bought our first highlander calf last sunday  I'm so happy!!!!!!
She is 4 month old  her name is Peaches
(they trimmed her that is why she looks so funny  )


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations! As cute as pictures are they don't equal live and in the flesh though, for those of you who don't have them yet


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Bless her heart, Nicole....her head looks too big for her body!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats ! Here's my latest ,it's a girl


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

UFO, she's beautiful :rock:


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Windgefluester said:


> we bought our first highlander calf last sunday  I'm so happy!!!!!!
> She is 4 month old  her name is Peaches
> (they trimmed her that is why she looks so funny  )


I am so glad I am not the only one to transport animals *IN* our rigs LOL


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I have to stop opening these threads! All so cute I want them!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Awww..lookit all the beautiful babies!


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Gal where are you located? I seen a large herd if Highlands yesterday just off hwy 16.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

mrs whodunit said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one to transport animals *IN* our rigs LOL


it was too funny  when the people on the highway saw we have a cow in the SUV LOL


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Madsaw said:


> Gal where are you located? I seen a large herd if Highlands yesterday just off hwy 16.


I'm in Virginia


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

How cute!  Love all the babies and happy mamas!
We just have one highland (and the one cow) for now...
hoping to expand!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so excited just looked out and see that I have another silver calf that was just born...I am beside myself...2 silvers in a months time. I'm hoping this one is a heifer. I won't be able to get pictures till tomorrow sometime...but just had to tell someone


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We now have 2 black Heifers latest is 2 weeks old this friday.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoping for a heifer for u rock 
I was blessed with another girl !


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I love highlands. No purebreds yet but someday.
View attachment 31177
View attachment 31178



Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

No pictures because something is wrong with my camera. It keeps telling me to reset the card...ugh...IDK how. It's a HEIFER!!!!!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay ! That's Great, congrats ! 
Maybe just try a different card ???


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, I will have to get another card.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Mum is 13 yo our oldest cow at the moment. Calf about 30 min. old.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

So freakin cute. Good luck with them !


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww congrats 
I have a 16 yr old that still gives me nice calves.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never seen the breed except in photos. They look gorgeous. Congrats to everyone on their babies.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Our other 13yo. cow decided to have hers it's a little heifer.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

WildRoots said:


> I love highlands. No purebreds yet but someday.
> View attachment 31177
> View attachment 31178
> 
> ...


Is that a jersey/highland?

My neighbor has a highland bull, and says we could bring our animals over to be breed. Been thinking about it cuz the hair is great. It looks like she's got tiger stripes?


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

This is a Highland/White Park cross. From crossbreeding highland cattle facebook page. And our latest little one born 7/9/14.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Spamela said:


> Is that a jersey/highland?
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor has a highland bull, and says we could bring our animals over to be breed. Been thinking about it cuz the hair is great. It looks like she's got tiger stripes?



That's exactly what she is! She's such a sweetheart. Her colors are awesome she's was so shaggy last winter.


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Space,my cow had a heifer 7/8 !


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Absolutely darling! Congrats!


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Chris nice dark red calf. Our bull has thrown 4 heifers in a row. He may have to leave we were planning to keep heifers to help with our aging herd all but 1 is 9 or older.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I still do not have a working camera...but wanted to let you know that Latte gave us a beautiful brown heifer overnight


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice to hear that. Dunn carries all colors. Our Bull has thrown 6 of the 8 colors. white and party are the only colors he has not thrown.
Here are the latest pics of this years heifers.


----------

